# Trivia 1/24



## luckytrim (Jan 24, 2019)

trivia 1/24
DID YOU KNOW...
Rainforests cover about 6 % of the earth’s surface, but  contain over half of
all plant and animal life on Earth.

1. Ad Slogan Dept;
"If it moves, shoot it with a..."
2. Stroking which part of the body, will produce the 'Babinski  Effect'?
  a. – Behind the Ear
  b. – Sole of the Foot
  c. – Inner Wrist
  d. – Lower Back
3. The wolverine's adaptations show that it has evolved to fit  a particular
niche. What is that niche?
4. The name of which country's capital city comes from the  Greek meaning
three cities?
  a. – Syria
  b. – Turkey
  c. – Libya
  d. – Greece
5. John Lennon was murdered on ________ 8, 19__   .
6. What would you do with a snood?
  a. - Eat It
  b. - Feed It
  c. - Wear It
  d. - Plant It
7. Name That Band ;
"Get your motor runnin', head out on the highway. Lookin' for  adventure, and 
whatever comes our way."
8. Angie Dickinson portrayed this "Police Woman" in the  1970s...

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Kansas is the windiest of the fifty.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Canon
2. – b
3. Scavenger
4. – c
5. December, 1980
6. - c
7. Steppenwolf
8. Pepper Anderson

CRAP !!
Nebraska is the windiest, with Kansas and (surprisingly)  Mississippi
following close behind.


----------

